# Fake Vampire stake



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Just becuase i had too much time on my hands I carved one from a tree taht blew over, took about 20 minutes and wasnt collapsible. But... Screw the victim, they can take one for the team.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

For special effects in movies they used collapsible knives. The blade slid back into the handle as the tip hit the target. I'm racking my brains trying to come up with a design that would be effective and safe. Ideally the handle and stake would look like one solid piece. The actor holding the stake would have to keep a hand just above the dividing line. The inside of the handle would be hallow. The distance the stake travels inside the victim would be the length of the handle. Sorry, I'm thinking as I type so if I can't come up with a good idea maybe someone ells reading this can. You will probably have to go with a smooth sided stake. It would be too easy to tell that a jagged or hand heued stake isn't traveling downward. That's why collapsible knives are so effective. No texture or details on the weapon. You really need some kind of guide in the handle to keep the pointed end from going sideways as it travels upward. No sense in turning a seen into an anti social event. Good help is hard to find. LOL The sternum and especially the soloplex ( i know, spelt wrong. It's the area were the floating ribs join the sternum.) is way to easy to damage so the intended victim should be wearing protection. WELL padded protection. As of right now every idea I come up with is unstable and would be unreliable. Hopefully after a good days sleep both sides of my brain will work. LOL

Just a thought before I give up for now. The stake doesn't have to be made of wood. Just made to look like wood. Cardboard tubing? Just a thought......

One more thoght.... to make the effect look real try having the victom grabe the stake and slide his hands downward with each pound on the stake.... 

I really hope my ramlbing helps, oh and by the way. Welcome to the forum Bobdammit. Lots of really talented people here. 




“For you it was the most important day of your life. For me....It was Tuesday.”


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2004)

This is one of those props that ride that fine line between a cool prop and a trip to the emergency room. For safety's sake check out a novelty store for a colapsable knife. Preferrably rubber or plastic. You can use this to modify it into a stake.

If you insist on making it....try using one of those plastic swords kids get for $1 at the "Everytinigs a Dollar" store. Have that slide up into a PVC pipe or cardboard tube. put a very loose spring inside to retract the blade when you pull it out. Even better if you don't have to have it spring back out....just a snug fit would let it slide up inside the tube .

Shadow
http://halloween.home.insightbb.com


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, I had a light sabre once (I only wish I could start more sentences that way.) and it was one of those cheap plastic ones that you can buy at Wal-Mart but they're collapsable much like those hollywood knives..etc.. the first foot or so would make a perfect stake, just remove the handle and cut the plastic to a desired legth and re-fixture a new 'stake-like' handle (because nobody's ever heard of a Jedi-Vampire-Hunter) and viola! You got yourself a collapsable stake.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I stand by what I said, Use a real stake and many different actors, it would be a great effect, sinceit is real, just make sure you are in the will.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## BobDammit (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! These are some good ideas. I wasn't sure if anyone made anything like what we are describing. I'll see what I can come up with, and let you know how it turns out. Thanks again!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

what about using those plastic collapsible cups that you see as a novelty and for camping. collapable drinking glass/cup...could it be transformed?

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh, those tolet paper roll rack thingies. They have about 4 to 5 inches of travel. Make sure you get one that doesnt break into 2 pieces when not supported. If you really want I can post a pic.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I like the Jedi or plastic sword ideas. Far safer than working with wood. If you do use a plastic you'll have to 'prime' it first. ( use a paint that will stick to plastic and then paint it to look like you want ) I'd say for wear and tare use oil base paints. Less likely to flake off during a performance.

BobDammit, hope to see a picture and a how-to on this prop soon. 



“For you it was the most important day of your life. For me....It was Tuesday.”


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I like that name, BobDammit. hee

HHH


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm with the lightsaber idea. Those little toys are good for nothing else, might as well make em useful XD

I am but a wolf inside

I am the Mortal Google. DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## BobDammit (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm checking out some items on eBay right now, and I'll definately post what I devise. Not sure when that'll be. Probably within the next two weeks. Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you want to live dangerously you can go to walgreens and just yank the 2 end pieces off. I have never stolen anything, except from my parents.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

*rolls eyes* crazy, you've nevre lived.

Hell, go to the local dollar store, they ALWAYS have those things...not only will it cost less, but they also don't care about shoplifting (seriously...when I was like 12 I yanked a thing right out of the box and the lady didn't even care, she had to have noticed I was like 2 feet from her)

I am but a wolf inside

I am the Mortal Google. DUN DUN DUN...


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Come on now guys you are going to get some 12 year old that reads this busted for shoplifting. Let him explain that one to the police. "really, I was only stealing that to make a vampire stake" 

You might be able to find a collapsable vampire stake through a theatrical special effects store as well.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

One of my old teachers used to work at 7/11(go figure). He told us that they were told just to let people walk out and not to get envolved. They were also told not to waste the police's time unless it was cash or a repeat offender. My point, steal to your hearts content. JK

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder if you could jimmi rig a "disapearing dagger". If I had one on hand, I'd tear it apart to see. Shucks.

Who let the 12 year olds in here?

HHH


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Perhaps a "mixed media" stake?

If people won't be *TOO* close, and the "vampire" will be laying down, perhaps a 6" piece of wood *(UNSHARPENED!!!)*, with a bit of a taper, that has another 4-6" of brown classroom modeling clay on the end.
Between viewings, all they have to do is roughly shape the clay end into a point, and when the vampire slayer (assuming there is one) holds the "stake", they do so at the joint of clay and wood (to hide, and keep it from falling apart).
Pound liberaly, and the clay will form a semi-sturdy base to hold the wooden end up from the vampire's chest.
(this is why I'm hoping the viewers will be a bit of a distance from the scene)

I have to agree with *Putrid* as much as possible about padding and/or armoring the sternum - bad place to take a hit.

Just a thought...

*"Kiss me, Fatboy!"* - _Pennywise the clown_


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

What about a foam padding tip instead of clay?

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Foam and latex rubber, perhaps?

Have the vampire hold the stake on their chest, once their dispatched?

At a distance, everything looks better...

*"Kiss me, Fatboy!"* - _Pennywise the clown_


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Now to make the actor turn to dust. If you have the money add some flash paper.

Michael Ball
HERES JOHNNY!!-The Shining


----------



## BobDammit (Jun 23, 2004)

I guess I'll clear the air with what I want to do. I have a side entry garage on a corner lot. The path people will take is on the sidewalk around the front of the house, through a carvern I'm building through the house, and out into the backyard, eventually ending up at my driveway again, and the starting point. This is where everyone hangs out, waiting to go through. At the busiest time in years past, there are between 50 and 100 people waiting to get in. We will have two tour guides.
What we envisioned is to have a vampire (there will be three nosferatu vampires) coming after a group when their tour ends via the backyard, to the driveway. A guy in a generic costume, amidst the group of waiting trick-or-treaters, is going to 'save' the group being chased by stabbing the vampire in the chest right in front of everybody. The stake is going to have to look real, and I would definately buy one from a special effects company if I could find one. I've searched all over the net, and came up with nothing.
The light saber idea sounded the best to me, and I bought one on ebay for $5.00. I'm not sure excatly how I'm going to disgise and modify it, but when it gets here, I'll mull it over for a while and hopefully come up with something good. And if anyone has any suggestions, or knows where I can get a professional one, please let me know.
I can't wait to do this stunt because my driveway in the past has always been the 'safe' area. Not this year


----------

